# Gagner un peu d'argent facilement.



## niicoo76 (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour les membres de macgé, je poste ici un petit message pour vous faire partager un site que vous pourrez utiliser... ou pas  afin de gagner un peu d'argent. Je vous le fais partager car étant donné que j'y suis inscrit depuis 2010 j'ai déjà reçu quelques paiements, directement sur mon compte, donc il n'y a pas d'arnaque de ce coté là comme je le pensais au début. Ensuite pour gagner de l'argent il n'y a rien à faire de très difficile mise à part ouvrir les mails que le site vous envoie. De plus, dès votre inscription le site vous offre 1,25.
Voilà je vous laisse le lien si vous souhaitez vous inscrire et si vous avez des questions n'hésiter pas  

http://www.moneymillionnaire.fr/105493


----------



## gmaa (25 Février 2013)

Jamais rien pour rien!


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2013)

niicoo76 a dit:


> lien sponsorisé qui pue



[YOUTUBE]X196vtuNZAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## niicoo76 (25 Février 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Jamais rien pour rien!



Et bien si, autrement je n'aurais pas fais un sujet pour cela. Après rien ne t'empêche de testé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h49 ----------




macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]X196vtuNZAA[/YOUTUBE]



C'est ça un comportement de modérateur ? Faut sortir un peu... Histoire de voir autre chose un


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2013)

c'est juste qu'ici c'est le bar et donc que les conneries sur l'informatique ou les gens qui font de la pub avec un lien sponsorisé on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler  la punition est la même pour les enquêtes d'étudiants et les sondages marketing


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Février 2013)

niicoo76 a dit:


> De plus, dès votre inscription le site vous offre 1,25.
> 
> 
> http://www.moneymillionnaire.fr/105493



1,25........... plus que 999.998,75 pour être millionnaire...


----------



## niicoo76 (25 Février 2013)

macinside a dit:


> c'est juste qu'ici c'est le bar et donc que les conneries sur l'informatique ou les gens qui font de la pub avec un lien sponsorisé on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler  la punition est la même pour les enquêtes d'étudiants et les sondages marketing



Mais c'est ton avis, de plus que ce n'est en aucun cas des conneries, alors c'est pas parce que tu manque de considération qu'il faut s'exciter le coquillard !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h40 ----------




Lefenmac a dit:


> 1,25........... plus que 999.998,75 pour être millionnaire...



Faut pas espérer gagner tant quand même


----------



## patlek (26 Février 2013)

llrrrroooouuuuuuuuuu rrrrroooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu








je suis tout ouie!!


rrrooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu rrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooouuuuuuuuuu


Ils offrent 1,25 euros  !!!! ( rrooouuuu rrrrooooooouuuuuuuu!!!!)


----------



## jugnin (26 Février 2013)

niicoo76 a dit:


> Ensuite pour gagner de l'argent il n'y a rien à faire de très difficile mise à part ouvrir les mails que le site vous envoie.



Et aller casser les burnes aux gens en démarchant sur des forums Trop facile, en effet. Et tes sur un forum Mac ici Le Mac, comme chacun le sait, cest un truc de riches Et tu viens nous faire miroiter 1,25, sérieux ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2013)

niicoo76 a dit:


> Mais c'est ton avis, de plus que ce n'est en aucun cas des conneries, alors c'est pas parce que tu manque de considération qu'il faut s'exciter le coquillard !



*VAS-T-EN !! RETOURNE DANS TA POUBELLE AVEC TON JEU POURRI QU'ON TE DIT !! ON PRÉFÈRE VENDRE DE LA DROGUE ÇA MARCHE BCP MIEUX !!*


----------



## jugnin (26 Février 2013)

_aïe. _


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

Ha ouais, on est payé en perles  tiens je vais en lâcher une :rose:


----------



## ergu (3 Mars 2013)

niicoo76 a dit:


> de plus que ce n'est en aucun cas des conneries



'tain, mais que c'est de quoi en plus, cette que phrase ?


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

PPPfffffffffffff...

Moi, pour gagner des sous (plein!!!)

J' ai juste qu' a ouvrir mes mails:






Et je plane sur mon petit nuage.


(Bill gate , président du plus grand logiciel du monde (!!!))


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

en raison du mélange... ça sent le google translate  c'est très drole !

en tout cas j'ai envoyé un mail avec tes numéros. je t'envoie une carte postale de Hawaï bientôt 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------

édit :

l'a pas trainé l'huissier :



CABINET D'ÉTUDE JURIDIQUE DE MAÎTRE ANTHONY BERTRAND
CABINET ACCRÉDITÉ POUR LES LAURÉATS FRANCOPHONES ET AFRICAINS
RÉSIDENCE BLANC HARD PLATEAU
01 BP 1856 ABIDJAN 01 (République de Côte d&#8217;Ivoire)
Contact téléphonique: +22 542 569 970
Émail: maitre.anthony.bertrand@hotmail.fr
......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

A VOTRE ATTENTION , 

Avant tout propos, je tiens à vous remercier pour la considération et le respect que vous portez à la LOTERIE MICROSOFT BILL GÂTES FONDATION et à ma modeste personne. 

Je suis Maître ANTHONY BERTRAND huissier chargé de supervisé la remise de votre gain et de là vous remettre en toute conformité selon les règlements de la LOTERIE MICROSOFT BILL GÂTES FONDATION et selon le titre de lauréat que vous aviez acquis. En effet vous êtes bénéficiaire de la somme de 250.000&#8364;.

Dès à présent, veuillez prendre connaissance de la procédure administrative et juridique afin d'avoir toutes les informations concernant le retrait de votre gain.

En effet la procédure juridique à suivre concernant votre remise de lot se fera  en deux options: 

Options 1 :

Dans un premier temps, vous devez vous rendre à la remise de votre gain qui aura lieu dans 3 Jours ici en Côte d'ivoire pour faciliter la tâche à la société organisatrice et pour organiser de façons amicales les remises des gains. Votre billet d'avion sera à votre charge, et nous prendrons en charge que votre séjour (frais d'hôtel, déplacement, nourriture etc...) qui durera que 3 jours.

Options 2 :

Dans le cas contraire ou votre présence ne pourrait être effective vous devez obligatoirement vous faire établir un Acte d'Administrateur Légal de Bien appelé (ACTE DE BÉNÉFICIAIRE).

Ledit document vous représentera sur le plan juridique, et justifiera votre non présence à la remise des lots et permettra le paiement de votre gain par la méthode que vous préférez à savoir:

1) PAIEMENT VIA BANQUE EN BANQUE.
2) PAIEMENT VIA CHÈQUE CERTIFIER.

Dans le cas où votre présence ne pourra pas être effective, veuillez nous faire parvenir votre passeport ou une pièce d'identité pour vous établir (L'ACTE DE BÉNÉFICIAIRE) document qui vous permettra de jouir de votre gain.

Je tiens à vous signaler que des frais vous seront demandés pour l'établissement de cet acte.

FORMULAIRE DE DEMANDE D&#8217;ÉTABLISSEMENT D'ACTE DE BÉNÉFICIAIRE :

ENVOYEZ SIMPLEMENT CETTE CAGE AVEC VOTRE RÉPONSE
NOM:
PRÉNOM(S):
NATIONALITÉ :
DATE DE NAISSANCE :
SEXE :
PAYS :
RÉGION :
VILLE :
ADRESSE :
CODE POSTAL :
FONCTION :
NUMÉRO DE TÉLÉPHONE :
NOM DE LA BAN


................  Vous devez choisir un moyen de retrais  ...............

Pour des mesures de sécurités nous vous demandons de tenir votre titre de lauréat(e)confidentiel jusqu'à ce que votre lot vous soit remis par la manière dont vous jugerez adéquate (convenable).

NB : Les frais relatifs à l'établissement de votre ACTE DE BÉNÉFICIAIRE ne sont en aucun cas déductibles de votre Gain qui fait état d'un enregistrement bancaire.

Pour plus d'informations vous pourrez me joindre à mon numéro ci-dessous: Contact Téléphonique: +22 542 569 970

E-mail: maitre.anthony.bertrand@hotmail.fr

Mon cabinet reste en attente de votre réponse.

Veuillez agréer mes salutations les plus sincères.

Cordialement,    
                                                                                                                      Maître ANTHONY BERTRAND




J'y vais !!
je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

Sinon, pour se faire de la thune, il suffirait de fabriquer des soucoupes volantes en bois qui volent vraiment avec un manuel d'instruction en québécois americaner de l'imagination de la lumière du cerveau-univers inutile au 33 1/3.

Je suis sûr qu'il y a un marché.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2013)

« LOTERIE INTERNATIONALE BILL GATES » 

Normal : quand on utilise Windows, c'est toujours la loterie !


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

You just Gates what Houdini serve.


----------



## patlek (24 Mars 2013)

Je viens de me faire piquer 250 000 euros.

C' est pas grave, j' ai 3 mails comme çà, et avec un"Maitre machin différend a chaque fois.

Il me reste 500 000 euros.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Je viens de me faire piquer 250 000 euros.
> 
> C' est pas grave, j' ai 3 mails comme çà, et avec un"Maitre machin différend a chaque fois.
> 
> Il me reste 500 000 euros.



*t'as pas tout perdu...* :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> en raison du mélange... ça sent le google translate  c'est très drole !
> 
> en tout cas j'ai envoyé un mail avec tes numéros. je t'envoie une carte postale de Hawaï bientôt
> 
> ...




il n'a pas répondu a ma proposition de me rendre sur place. 
je pense que c'est une arnaque.


----------



## julyy54720 (7 Avril 2013)

Ce que je vous propose n'est en aucun cas une solution miracle, mais plutôt une suite
logique mathématique qui a déjà prouvé son efficacité et qui continue chaque jour à
satisfaire des milliers d'adeptes à ce principe à l'étranger et qui commence à vraiment
bien se développer en France.

Tout le monde peut y accéder très facilement, il suffit simplement d'avoir un compte "
paypal " (système permettant de sécuriser ses rentrées d'argent et ses paiements sans
donner son numéro de carte et sans frais supplémentaires). Si vous n'avez pas encore de
compte papal : ... paypal.fr

En fait je vous propose une façon de gagner de l'argent que je vais vous expliquer par
la suite. J'ai essayé beaucoup d'autres façons de gagner de l'argent auparavant (e-mails
rémunérés, casinos, jeux avec gains d'argent ou de cadeaux, barres de publicité, etc...),
mais avec un nombre de déceptions que je ne compte même plus. Aujourd'hui, je peux
dire que j'ai connu la véritable misère et qu'en 2 mois à peine je vis " royalement " grâce à
cette méthode. Alors prenez 5 minutes de votre temps et constatez par vous même que
ceci est très sérieux et qu'il n'y a aucune " ... " ! ! !

Voici donc la méthode qui vous assurera un nouveau mode de vie grâce à des revenus
conséquents et réguliers. Cependant, sachez avant de commencer que l'argent ne tombe
pas du ciel et qu'il vous faudra un minimum de travail sur ordinateur (ce qui n'est pas
déplaisant à mon avis) afin de l'obtenir.

Instructions :
Il n'y a pas si longtemps, je suis tombée sur un article similaire à celui-ci dans un forum
parlant d'argent. Il disait qu'on pouvait se faire énormément d'argent avec un
investissement initial de 6 ! Comme vous j'étais septique mais très curieuse.
.... J'ai donc continué à lire. Cet article expliquait qu'il fallait envoyer 1 euro à chacune des 6
adresses de la liste via un compte paypal. On expliquait qu'il n'y avait aucun frais pour
effectuer les transferts. Une fois les 6 euros envoyés, il faut inscrire notre adresse e-mail en
haut de la liste et descendre les autres d'un cran en restant dans la limite de 6 adresses
(l'adresse n1 devient n2, la n2 devient n3, ..., et la n6 est supprimée). Ensuite, il
suffit de poster un article similaire à celui que vous êtes en train de lire dans, au moins,
50 forums (qui parlent d'argent, c'est préférable). Je n'y croyais pas vraiment, mais voilà,
à la fin de la première semaine, je me connecte sur internet comme chaque week-end, et
surprise, j'avais 22 euros sur mon compte paypal. Ca ne parait pas énorme, mais j'étais
déjà remboursée de mon investissement initial. Le week-end suivant, j'avais gagné était à
743 euros ; le week-end suivant, 2807 euros... et ça n'a pas cessé de grimper. Aujourd'hui,
dimanche 26 juin 2005, en 2 mois à peine, j'ai gagné plus de 17000 euros ! ! ! Je peux
vous dire que j'en profite tant que ce système fonctionne et que ma famille et moi-même
sommes très heureux et moins anxieux. Si je peux me permettre de vous donner un
conseil : suivez ces instructions à la lettre et profitez un peu de la vie ! ! !

Voici comment ce système fonctionne :
Quand vous postez l'article au moins 50 fois, il est estimé qu'au moins 15 personnes vont
vous répondre et vous envoyer 1 . Ensuite, ces 15 personnes vont poster l'article 50 fois
donc vous recevrez 225 (15 x 15). Ces 225 personnes posteront l'article 50 fois, vous
recevrez donc 3375 . Ensuite, 3375 personnes posteront l'article 50 fois, vous recevrez
759375 . A ce point, votre nom sera enlevé de la liste.
N.B. : Ceci ne reste que des statistiques, mais dites-vous que même si une seule personne
sur 50 envoie un euro, vous êtes assurés de gagner au moins 50 000 en 6 mois. Cela
dépend du nombre de fois où vous posterez l'article, et il en va de même pour les
personnes qui vous répondront !
ALORS, SI VOUS ETES INTERESSES A CHANGER VOTRE VIE, SAUVEGARDEZ
CET ARTICLE ! ! ! Et suivez les instructions du récapitulatif ci-dessous !

Récapitulatif :
Si vous n'avez pas encore de compte paypal, rendez-vous sur ... paypal.fr. Linscription est gratuite.
Ensuite commencez par envoyer 1 euro aux 6 personnes de la liste ci-dessous avant d'y
ajouter votre nom sinon elles ne pourront pas vous inscrire sur leur liste et vous ne ferez
pas d'argent !

#1 julie.dispa@laposte.net
#2 mrfreeze28@yahoo.fr
#3 redou71175@hotmail.fr
#4 Harryweb@live.fr
#5 arnaud.carouche@gmail.com
#6 Ninouuh27@hotmail.fr


Après avoir envoyer les 6 euros, vous pouvez supprimer le n6 et mettre le n5 à sa place, le n4 à la place du n5, le n3 à la place du n4, etc... et inscrivez votre nom paypal à la place du
n1.
Après avoir enregistré ce texte, vous pouvez aller sur les moteurs de recherche afin de
trouver des forums, discussions... et de commencer à poster cet article.
Pensez à le reposter de façon régulière (tous les 2 ou 3 mois environ) en changeant les
noms et en les remplaçant par ceux des personnes qui vous ont envoyé 1 euros(pensez
surtout à toujours vous laisser en 1ère position ! ).
Si des doutes persistent, dites-vous bien que ceci est tout à fait sérieux car si vous ne vous
faites pas d'argent, je n'en ferait pas non plus.

ATTENTION !
Ma méthode est tout à fait légale et bien plus rentable (en plus, c'est la méthode qui a été
créée à l'origine).
P.S. : Vous devez impérativement suivre les instructions étape par étape sinon vous ne
ferez pas d'argent ! ! !
Maintenant, je n'ai plus qu'à vous souhaiter bonne réception de votre argent ! ! !


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2013)

Bon trou d'uc c'est finis avec ton systèm pyramidale ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2013)

Ne faudrait-il pas fermer ce fil (voire carrément le supprimer) ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2013)

Madoff a été libéré  :afraid:

Ouais, un cadenas sur ce fil serait le bienvenu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2013)

NOOOOOOON !!!!!! Ne fermez pas ce fil !!!

On s'amuse trop !!!  L'énergie déployée par ces arnaqueurs au petit pied est revigorante.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> NOOOOOOON !!!!!! Ne fermez pas ce fil !!!
> 
> On s'amuse trop !!!  L'énergie déployée par ces arnaqueurs au petit pied est revigorante.


J'ai d'ailleurs un copain de Villeneuve sur Lot qui pourrait venir poster...


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2013)

julyy54720 a dit:


> ..... Si vous n'avez pas encore de
> compte papal : ...



Non je n'ai pas encore de compte papal, mais je vais aller en parler à François!


----------



## niicoo76 (23 Mai 2013)

Rooo il n'y avait pas d'arnaque voyons ! en tout cas heureux de voir que ce fil sert à certains


----------

